
Millennials Are Worse Off on Average Than the Generation Before Them - JSeymourATL
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/videos/2018-06-01/millennials-are-worse-off-on-average-than-the-generation-before-them-video
======
CrypticOne274
Who would have thought. It’s only going to get worse.

